# Aircraft Remains



## Random (Jul 15, 2009)

I've seen a few aircraft crash sites on the forum before, so hopefully another one is OK. These are the remains of a de Havilland Venom, an upgrade of the original twin boom Vampire jet fighter. Oddly enough, like the Vampire the fuselage of the Venom was made from plywood, keeping in the grand tradition of the Mosquito presumably. 

This particular aircraft was on a training exercise from RAF Silloth (now derelict) in March 1957 when the pilot reported problems with his elevator controls. He was last heard from at ten thousand feet heading back to Silloth, and was reported overdue a couple of hours later. A search was carried out for three days before a helicopter from RNAS Anthorn (also now derelict) found the remains of the aircraft in the trackless depths of the Pennines. The helicopter recovered the body of the pilot, Flt Lt W F Marshall, and also certain parts of the airframe which were suspected of causing the accident. The rest of the airframe was gathered up as far as possible and thrown into a gully. Most of it is still there.

The remains are scattered across several hundred metres, with the lightest parts having been dumped in the gully and the heavier parts left where they fell. The most obvious of these are from the engine:

I did have a go at trying to haul this bit out, but it was wedged fast in a bog






Seen from the other end. The rusty thing to the left is an oxygen bottle





Another bit of engine





Presumably part of the fuel tank





Assorted bits of airframe















Wheel hub





In the gully, the only really recognisable bit was one of the wings. I found a piece of loose metal that fitted into one of the torn sections (where the lettering is) and refitted it thinking it was a fun bit of jigsaw puzzle. It immediately began flapping and rattling in the breeze, which was actually quite an eerie moment.











Lifting the wing up, I found the holy grail of aircraft wrecks, an intact roundel. Sorry this photo is a bit rubbish, but I was holding the wing up with one hand while snapping with the other and trying to keep the dog from going under it with my foot.






The wreckage was left where it was because the site is so inaccessable. Also, the Pennines being what they are the weather is hard core during the winter, and I've nearly come to grief up there on one occasion by being under dressed. If the pilot didn't die in the crash, I doubt he would have lasted very long up there in the open; it's nearly 2000 feet up and miles from the nearest road. 

A lonely place to die


----------



## mexico75 (Jul 15, 2009)

Very interesting mate, not often that much left is there?


----------



## Urban Mole (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice photos and report matey, thanks.

But wtf were you doing all the way up there if its so desolate...?


----------



## Neosea (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice find. Quite a bit left by the looks of it.


----------



## james.s (Jul 15, 2009)

Very nice find!
It seems to be in quite nice condition for plane wreckage.


----------



## Random (Jul 15, 2009)

It's quite unusual to find that much transportable stuff lying around on the surface. If this was the lake district, things like the oxygen bottle would be long gone, and someone would have been at that roundel with a pair of tin snips. Because it's so remote, very few people make their way up there, I went up because someone told me about the wreck.


----------



## borntobemild (Jul 15, 2009)

fascinating stuff. Thanks


----------



## Pincheck (Jul 15, 2009)

very interesting, perhaps some of it also resurfaced if pushed out by the bog or perhaps time and weather has worn away the top soil.


----------



## Runner (Jul 16, 2009)

Some nice shots there fella,

Looks like the isolation of the place has helped preserve it from the souvenier hunters - I haven't seen that much wreckage at any of the pennine wrecks I've been to.
Most have been an awful experience for the guys that crashed up there and staggered around in the mist looking for help - as you say it's a lonely place when the cloud's down.


----------



## and7barton (Jul 16, 2009)

The damage doesn't look more than trivial - I reckon you could get that flying again.


----------



## magoo² (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice find


----------



## celo (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice find, theres something special about plane wrecks that are left on site, makes you really think about what it would have been like...

I found one years ago while hillwalking and my mates Dad knew the history of it, but I can't remember much of the history I was told about it 

Celo.


----------

